# Spraying Farrow & Ball paints



## olivetree (14 Apr 2011)

Hi, 

I am making some mdf doors and would like to spray them an f&b colour, is this ok? or would anyone recommend an alternative.

I will be sealing the mdf then 2 coats primer and 2 coats finish would this be sufficient? What sealer and primer would be best to use?

Thanks


----------



## wisno (29 Apr 2011)

Yes you can do your finishing schedule.
I would prefer to use the PU or catalyzed paint and coating to finish the MDF. MDF has a high absorption, so it need a high solid content coating. 

http://www.wisnofurniturefinishing.com/2010/09/mdf-for-furniture.html

thanks

good luck


----------



## Chems (29 Apr 2011)

I just sprayed F&B Estate eggshell for the first time this week. It was water mixed and sprayed very well through a 1.8mm needle.


----------

